# Happy Thanksgiving!



## crono782 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Brethren, Companions, Sir Knights, and all!

Let us today remember the Tessellated Border of the Mosaic Pavement and the manifold blessings in our lives that it represents. Be ever mindful that life is fleeting so do not forget to stop once and a while to appreciate the multitude of works of the Grand Geometrician.

Hope everyone has a joyful day.


----------



## mkmulin (Nov 27, 2014)

Likewise!  SMIB!!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 27, 2014)

Same to all.


----------



## MDent (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving to all the Brethren and their families!!

Greetings from Bel Air MD home of Mt. Ararat lodge 44.

All my best and God bless all of you!!

Bro. Mike Dent
Lodge 44


----------



## nickthomp (Nov 28, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------

